# Reanimation eines seit ca. 10, 15 Jahren zugeschütteten Teiches...



## Daufi (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
na dann werde ich mal uns, bzw, unser Projekt vorstellen...
Arne, 51, Pälzer, also Weinliebhaber, seit 8 Jahren zum Kölsch bekehrt... - ich, und Alexandra, 41, meine bessere Hälfte, eine echte Rheinländerin aus Bad Honnef...

Wir haben ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr ein Häuschen samt kleinem Garten(knapp 3500 m²) am Rande des Westerwalds in der Nähe von Puderbach gekauft.

Bei den zahllosen Rodungs- und Entrümplungsaktionen des Grundstücks ist mir auch mal eine Reihe oval verlegter, völlig zugewachsener Platten aufgefallen, die sich bei näherer Betrachtung als Umrandung eines zugeschütteten ehemaligen Teichs entpuppten...


Tja, und nun wird er halt wiederbelebt...

Die Anfänge sind gemacht, das ausbbuddeln, des Unrats, den irgendwelche Vorbesitzer darin verstaut haben...
Schon interessant, was da so alles zum Vorschein kommt...

Von Bauschutt, Fliesen, Kabelresten, alten Grills, Folien, verbranntem Hausmüll, Windeln, Plasik möchte ich gar nicht reden...

Aber das Altöl und die verbrannten Ölkanister hätten wirklich nicht sein müssen... Zum Glück war an der Stelle die alte Teichfolie nochh einigermaßen dicht...

Ich drohe wieder Romane zu schreiben, deshalb mal genug für heute, ich schau mal, dass ich noch ein paar Bilder hocheladen bekomme....


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arne,

herzlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten. Bei dir hat ja anscheinend schon ein alter
verwarzter Teich dazu geführt, dich zu infizieren.
Kleiner Rat eines aktuellen Teichbauers. Nichts überstürzen.
Stelle hier deine Planung vor und du wirst schnell erkennen, was besser geht und was du lieber lassen solltest.
Das ist mir auch so gegangen und im Nachhinein bin ich froh, dass mir hier im Forum so klasse geholfen wurde.
Ob sich das alles so ausgeht, wird sich bei mir erst noch zeigen 
Zumindes hast du auf deinem "kleinen" 3500qm ja einiges an Platz.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir, und viel Spaß hier


----------



## jule (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo und willkommen auch von einer anderen "Neuen" 

Hier bekommst du wirklich viele Infos  (Suche und das Lexikon sind super) und Hilfe. 

Viel Spass beim Wiederbeleben


----------



## Daufi (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
danke für das Willkommen...

Na soo ganz unbedarft bin ich ja auch nicht, hatte immerhin schon einen ca. 500l Fertigteich...

Aber im Ernst, kann ja gleich mal mit dem Erfahrungen abfordern anfangen
Ich habe nicht vor, einen Filter einzubauen, wir wollen nur Pflanzen reinmachen, und was sich natürlicherweise so ansiedelt....

Ich denke bei so 22-25000 Litern sollte ich keine Probleme mit dem Wasser bekommen und  ein Bachlauf ist auch noch geplant...

Ich habe auch gleich mal ein bisschen tiefer gebuddelt, anstatt knapp einem Meter bin ich jetzt bei 1,15...

So euch allen eine scöne Woche und nicht so viel Stress...

Linus


----------



## maarkus (14. Juni 2015)

Da es schon sehr spät ist, ein paar kurze Anmerkungen. 
Geh gleich an der tiefsten Stelle noch weiter runter. Das schadet sicher nicht und vielleicht bist du später mal froh darüber. 
Da mein Filter noch auf seinen Umbau wartet, habe ich seit dem Frühjahr keinen Filter laufen. Eigentlich dachte ich bei meinem noch jungen Teich, dass er richtig algig wird. Aber bis jetzt sehe ich auf etwa 1m runter und die Algen sind weniger als letztes Jahr mit Filter. Also wird es mit vielen Pflanzen sicher auch gehen. Der Besatz darf dann eben nicht so groß sein, jedoch wird sich über die Zeit viel Schmodder absetzen.
Wie soll der Bachlauf betrieben werden? Solarpumpe o.ä.? Dann könntest du doch über einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter nachdenken.


----------



## Daufi (15. Juni 2015)

Mal sehen, ob ich noch etwas tiefer gehe, im Moment habe ich genug vom schippen...
Ich werde zur Abwechslung erst mal das andere Ende entrümpeln, die ganzen Steine wegräumen und mir überlegen wie ich das dann gestalte...
Prinzipiell gefällt mir das ja in der Art, vielleicht von oben runter ein kleiner Wasserfall...
Die meiste Arbeit gibt wohl das entwurzeln des Erdreichs.

Gedanken mache ich mir noch darüber ob ich die Wände an und vor dem tieferen Bereich so lassen kann und nur mit Teppich und Vlies abdecke oder an der einen und anderen Stelle(oberen Kanten...) noch ein bißchen Beton verarbeite....


----------



## Daufi (16. Juni 2015)

So, gestern wurde es dann wirklich nur eine kurze Rodungs und Heckenentwurzlungsaktion...

Mal sehen ob ich es heute geschafft bekomme die ganzen Steine wegzuräumen um den Untergrund sauberzumachen.
Jetzt sind die ganzen Steine ja nur lose aufgestellt, ich überlege die alle in Zement zu legen, damit sich nicht wieder überall Geäst, Laub und Büsche dazwischensetzen.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,
willst Du die Steine denn dann alle wieder im Teich haben ? 
Dann bekommst du aber wieder lauter Gammelecken, wo sich der Schmodder absetzen kann .


----------



## Daufi (16. Juni 2015)

Moin Jolantha

nein, die sollen bloss oberhalb vom Wasserspiegel als "Wandverkleidung" herhalten...
Deshalb ja auch die Überlegung, die komplett einzuzementieren, quasi als Wand, ohne Fugen...
Andererseits, wir wollen ja keine Fische im Teich, nur Pflanzen, und was sich von sich aus ansiedelt..
Und die ganzen Zwischenräume bei den Steinen(wenn ich sie wieder nur so hinlege) bieten Lebensraum für so vieles Kleingetier und Insekten...


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Daufi, 
ohne Fisch könnte das ja dann wirklich chic werden . 


Daufi schrieb:


> Und die ganzen Zwischenräume bei den Steinen(wenn ich sie wieder nur so hinlege) bieten Lebensraum für so vieles Kleingetier und Insekten...



Das würde ich dann besser finden, ohne Zement, vor allen Dingen kann man dann viiieel besser immer wieder mal umbauen


----------



## Daufi (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Anne(sorry, hatte den Namen nicht gesehen... ),

werde jetzt erst mal alles abbauen und schauen wie es dahinter aussieht...


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Ja, mach das mal , und dann bitte nicht vergessen Bilder zu machen !!! 
Wir sind nämlich hier alle ein bißchen " guck mal "  verrückt 
Wenn wir nämlich Bilder zum anschauen haben, können wir viel besser helfen


----------



## Daufi (16. Juni 2015)

Na gut, warum keine Bilder...
Irgendwie gibt das kein Stück..., 2 Stunden am Tag sind einfach zu wenig...
Aber ab nächsten Montag haben wir ja 3 Wochen Urlaub....
Ich frage mich gerade, ist der ganze Kram hier einentlich richtig aufgehoben in "User stellen sich vor"?

Allen einen schönen Abend, Arne


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Na gut, warum keine Bilder...
> Irgendwie gibt das kein Stück..., 2 Stunden am Tag sind einfach zu wenig...
> Aber ab nächsten Montag haben wir ja 3 Wochen Urlaub....



Hallo

Bin Gespannt was aus deinem Projekt wird . Das Zeit Problem hab ich auch im Moment aber Gut Ding will Weile haben .


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ist der ganze Kram hier einentlich richtig aufgehoben in "User stellen sich vor"?



Arne, du kannst das Ganze ja auch verschieben lassen, von einem Mod., in den Teichbauthread .
Hast Du schon angefangen neu zu mauern ? ( Bild 1 )


----------



## Daufi (17. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

nein, hatte ich eigentlich heute vor, aber ich möchte nicht zweimal anfangen, also, reise ich das Podest in der Mitte und die Steine rechts auch erst mal ab, und mache das dann richtig auf ein Mal...
Habe gestern gesehen, dass sich dort die Steine auch ziemlich gesetzt haben, und heute habe ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit...
So sah es übrigens im Herbst letztes Jahr bei uns aus...


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2015)

Na, auf jeden Fall hast Du ja schon einen Grill - und Sitzplatz, für die verdienten Pausen


----------



## Petta (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Arne,
da hast Du ja ein "ordentliches" Projekt vor der Brust!!!!!!
Doch Du schaffst das schon!!!!


----------



## Daufi (17. Juni 2015)

Na klar schaff ich das...
Heute allerdings nur geschafft die unteren vier Steine einzuzementieren, und viel von dem alten sich auflösenden Schiefer weggeräumt...
Grüße, Arne von Daufi's Castle


----------



## Daufi (18. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, wie ich das vorhandene "Podest" noch verkleiden, beimauern, umgestalten könnte?
Soll noch etwas höher werden bzw. eine Art Auslauf darauf und dann das Wasser nach vorne so a`la Wasserfall runterlaufen...
Jetzt ist alles ziemlich poröser Schiefer, vermauert und nicht mehr wirklich dicht...

Wäre aber schade, es wegzumachen...


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2015)

Arne, ganz ehrlich , ich würde *alles* komplett wegräumen, nach Material sortieren, am Rand stapeln, und mir dann überlegen, wie
ich meinen Teich gestalten möchte.
Eventuell an bestimmten Stellen tiefer usw.
Dann alle Reste ausharken, Schutzvlies rein, neue Teichfolie drüber, und dann mit der Gestaltung anfangen.
Ich glaube nämlich, wenn Du hier und da mal was stehen läßt, anbaust oder wieder abreißt, verlierst Du irgendwann
den Überblick, und hast nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.


----------



## Daufi (19. Juni 2015)

Hi Anne,
ja das ist Geschmackssache...

Das Podest bleibt! Hat meine um so viel bessere Hälfte entschieden...
Nee, mir gefällts auch, und ist auch ein bisschen Nostalgie zum Vor/Vor/Vorbesitzer, der das damals angelegt hatte... Ich mag Altes, Beständiges...

Würde auch noch einen alten Grabstein da hinpflanzen..., mal sehen...;-)
Hmmm, vielleicht mal ne Gruft...

Ihr Bilderkucker, das war mein alter Fertigteich in Dannstadt....


----------



## Daufi (19. Juni 2015)

So heute dank des Sch...wetters nur ein paar Steinchen gesetzt...
Dafür geht´s jetzt mit Schatz und Caipi in die Wanne...
Ist das draußen ungemütlich...


----------



## laolamia (19. Juni 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Dafür geht´s jetzt mit Schatz und Caipi in die Wanne...



du weisst.....wir wollen immer bilder...


----------



## Daufi (24. Juni 2015)

So, nach 2 Tagen Paris und Mistwetter hier, heute mal wieder ein bisschen was am Teichrohbau gemacht.

Nicht viel, obere Steinreihe gemauert und den Rand an der Erdaufschüttung verbreitert...

Und am Nebenschauplatz noch Löcher für Pfosten des Stabmattenzauns für meiner besseren Hälfte ihr Katzengehege ausgebuddelt und gleich einbetoniert...

Jetzt ein leckeres Bananenweizen und Schweizer Wurstsalat....


----------



## Daufi (3. Juli 2015)

So, mal wieder etwas an dieser Stelle...
Leider macht mir das große gelbe Ding am Himmel einen Strich durch die Rechnung, habe zwar den Bachlauf angefangen und weil ich noch etwas Erde gebaraucht habe, auch gleich noch Platz für ein paar hundert weitere Liter Wasser gemacht...

Aber noch mehr Sonnenbrand möchte ich nicht riskieren...

Rand ist einigermaßen nivelliert, nachher noch mal nachmessen und dann die Folie bestellen...

Und zwischendurch das Katzengehege erweitert, den Tigern gefällts, endlich sehen sie auch was...


Gruß, Arne


----------



## wander-falke (3. Juli 2015)

Öhm,....

Kannst du mal ein Gesamtübersichtsplan einstellen , wo ist Haus, Tigerkäfig Teich, oder Wanne für Caipi etc ? 
Nur so der Übersicht wegen.....


Danke


----------



## Daufi (3. Juli 2015)

Junger Mann,
das wäre ja langweilig...
Du musst deine Phantasie spielen lassen....
Stell es Dir als Puzzle vor...  Setze alle Bilder sinnvoll zusammen...  Hmmm, das von der Wanne gibt´s aber nicht...;-)

Du bist gerne mal auf ein Kölsch eingeladen um Dir selbst ein Bild zu machen...

Übrigens, wenigstens das Bachlaufgrundgerüst samt 40er Rohr habe ich heute noch fertiggemacht...
Gruß, Arne


----------



## Daufi (10. Juli 2015)

Ich muss sagen, Ihr habt einen schlechten Einfluss auf mich!

Da ich ja auf die Lieferung der Teichfolie warten muss und sonst nix zu tun habe, musste ich schon wieder 20cm mehr ausbuddeln...
Bin jetzt bei 1,50-1,60 angelangt, das muss jetzt aber reichen...

Urlaub ist jetzt auch rum und wenn alles klappt kommt dann nächstes Wochenende Vlies und Folie rein....

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich zum oberen Rand hin die Erde befestigen könnte? sieht ja ziemlich angefressen aus, und das nur mit Vlies abdecken...?
Habe schon überlegt, die oberen 50 cm und den Rand dünn mit Beton abzudecken...


----------



## lotta (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi / Arne
ich habe damals ein Kunststoffnetz zum Verputzen zugeschnitten
und die komplette "Teichschale" vermörtelt, bevor ich Vlies und Folie eingelegt habe.
Vielleicht ist das ja bei Dir,
für die Problemstellen, auch eine Möglichkeit?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
ich hab den ganzen Teich eingemörtelt , ging ganz gut......
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-eines-naturnahen-teiches.43911/

salve Patrick


----------



## meinereiner (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,

deine Frage bezüglich der Befestigung der Erde zum oberen Rand hin.
Du meinst das, was unter dem Vlies bzw. Folie ist?
Wichtig ist, das nichts Spitzes raus schaut. Wenn das nur Erde ist, und darüber noch ein Vlies kommt, dann machen gewisse Unebenheiten nichts. Aber ich würde das noch etwas glatt klopfen.
Und durch den späteren Wasserdruck im Teich rutscht da auch nichts ab, auch wenn das momentan eher locker ist.

Ich habe mir deinen Thread hier nochmal durchgelesen. Was mir auffällt, es ist bislang noch nirgends eine Frage bezüglich Ufergestaltung (inkl. Kapillarsperre) aufgetaucht.
Auch weiß ich nicht, inwieweit du hier im Forum die verschiedenen Beiträge über Ufergestaltung schon durchgelesen hast.
Du solltest dir vor dem Verlegen der Folie darüber noch intensiv Gedanken machen, und dich damit beschäftigen. Wenn die Folie verlegt ist, und Wasser drinnen ist, wird das schwierig.
Viele buddeln ein Loch, Vlies und Folie rein, Wasser rein, und dann taucht die Frage nach dem Ufer auf. Das sieht man leider sehr häufig, dass dann im gesamten Uferbereich die Folie sichtbar ist, und keine Kapillarsperre vorhanden ist.
Wenn du das jetzt richtig angehst, dann hast du nachher kein Problem, dass du ein 'unnatürliches' Ufer hast (bei dem die Folie sichtbar ist, und der Sonne ausgesetzt ist), dass du durch Kapillarwirkung hohe Wasserverluste hast.

Auf deinen Bildern sieht man am Rand noch Erdhaufen. Bleiben die? Kommt da noch eine Steinmauer hin? Wird die Folie bis dorthin verlegt?
Die Fragen beziehen sich darauf, ob dann eventuell durch Regen Erde ausgewaschen werden kann, und dann in den Teich gespült wird, und sich damit auch eine Kapillarbrücke ausbildet.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Daufi (11. Juli 2015)

Ich werde gleich mal den oberen Rand auch mit leichtem Bauvlies und Mörtel noch etwas befestigen/formen, das sollte dann halten...

Hallo Robert,
ja ich lese die letzten Wochen nur noch...

Ja die Erdhaufen bleiben, zu der Seite hin verwende ich von diesem Teichrandband, an dem ich die Folie aufklappe und dahinter kommen Steine, allerdings lasse ich die Folie dann ausserhalb der Kapillarsperre noch etwas weiter laufen zu den Erdhaufen hin mit leichtem Gefälle nach rechts, wo dann alles was von dort an Wasser runterkommt nach hinten die Böschung runterlaufen kann...
Und nach vorne, zum Rasen hin, verwende ich ganz klassisch(vorhandene) schwere Gehwegplatten zum Rasen hin(die Folie endet höhenmässig oberhalb vom Rasen...)

Gruss, Arne


----------



## meinereiner (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Arne,

und wie machst du das Ufer? Also die Wasserseite?
Mit Sand, Kies? Wie verhinderst du das Abrutschen des Substrats auf der Folie?
Oder machst du das 'klassisch' (ich sag mal 'klassisch falsch' ), Wasserhöhe unterhalb des 'Uferknicks' (also dort wo es ins tiefe Wasser geht), so dass die Folie am Wasserrand sichtbar ist?
Oder möchtest du dort Ufermatte 'hintackern' .
Ich frag da, weil ich auf deinen Bildern diesbezüglich nichts sehe. Also ich meine z.B. einen kleinen Wulst, der ein Abrutschen des Substrats verhindert.
Wenn du natürlich größere Steine als Uferbefestigung nimmst, dann bräuchte es keinen Wulst, aber die 'Schulter' (auf der die Steine liegen), sollte unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche sein. So wäre die Folie am 'Uferknick' immer unter Wasser.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Daufi (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Robert,

ich bin tot, habe gerade 42 Sack Beton an den Teichrändern verteilt...

Ich wollte eigentlich(dann wohl klassisch falsch ) Böschungsmatten verteilen, gehalten von vielen Schiefersteinen, die vom Altteich noch vorhanden sind...
Ich weis, Schiefer ist nicht ideal, aber da keine Fische reinkommen...
Und die möchte ich auch für sonstige Versteckarbeiten der Teichfolie verwenden.

Und auf jeden Fall mal noch einen Anhänger "normale" große "Kieselsteine" , auch für den Bachlauf holen...

Am eigentlichen Teichgrund will ich eigentlich eine Sandschicht plazieren, allerdings die meisten Pflanzen erst mal in Pflanzkörbe...

Müden, Erdinger haltigen Gruß, Arne


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> ich bin tot, habe gerade 42 Sack Beton an den Teichrändern verteilt...


Arne, 
Reschpeckt  , ich wär schon nach 2 Sack tot umgefallen  . Das macht eben echte Männer aus, 
die halten durch, bis zum Umfallen !! 
Neee, Spaß beiseite, da warste wirklich echt fleißig , und allmählich wirds doch


----------



## Daufi (12. Juli 2015)

Das ist doch schön, Anne, Männer brauchen(sporadisch) Lob...
Alexandra zählt mir dann nur immer auf, was sie schon im Haushalt, Garten und sonstso alles gemacht hat...

Und weil heute Sonntag, und ich nicht beratungsresistent bin, habe ich auch noch einen Teil der Daufemischer Berge am Rande des Teiches eliminiert.

Und den Teich ausgefegt...  Staubsauger hätte ich dann doch für übertrieben gehalten...

Und jetzt gehts nach Neuwied zum Deichstadtfest...

Gruss, Arne


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Alexandra zählt mir dann nur immer auf, was sie schon im Haushalt, Garten und sonstso alles gemacht hat...



Es bleibt ihr ja wohl auch nichts anderes übrig, da Männer das ja sowieso nie sehen, was die eigenen Frauen leisten 



Daufi schrieb:


> Und den Teich ausgefegt... Staubsauger hätte ich dann doch für übertrieben gehalten...




Arne , da sag ich jetzt mal gar nichts zu


----------



## Daufi (16. Juli 2015)

So heute morgen war die Spedition zu Gast, während ich mir meinen neuen Privatteich angeschaut habe - wer weis welcher See das ist...? 

Und nach 650km Autofahrt wieder zu Hause, habe ich mal noch - bitte keine Kommentare dazu - meinen vorhandenen Teppich verarbeitet, morgen mittag kommt das Vlies obendrauf, und wenn wir es zu zweit schaffen, am Samstag die Folie...


----------



## meinereiner (16. Juli 2015)

Nix See, sondern das bayerische Meer .

Aufgenommen nähe Übersee, Richtung Südwest.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Daufi (16. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte, wenn ich schon vorbeifahr, dann kann ich auch ein halbes Stündchen am Ufer entlangwandern...

Einfach eine herrliche Gegend....


----------



## meinereiner (16. Juli 2015)

Da kann ich nur beipflichten.
Hab früher im Chiemgau gelebt. Nicht direkt am Chiemsee, aber in anderen touristisch sehr bekannten Orten und auch weniger bekannten Orten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2015)

Und ----- heute Folientag ???


----------



## Daufi (18. Juli 2015)

Hehe, sie ist drin, wasser läuft - Kölsch auch...
Und ich bin nichts mehr gewohnt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2015)

Arbeit macht Frei 
Sieh doch schon ganz gut aus.
Und erst wer die Qualen genießen konnte darf auch den Rest genießen 

LG René


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Und ich habe doch tatsächlich tatkräftige Hilfe beim füllen bekommen...


----------



## jolantha (19. Juli 2015)

Arne, hab grade erst gesehen, daß du Deinen Teich direkt unter den Bäumen hast. 
Besorg dir gleich mal vorsichtshalber ein Laubschutznetz für den Herbst


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Hi Anne,

ich weis, schon eingeplant...
Die Halterung/Rahmen auch schon...

Vorhin mal Sand in die Pflanzzonen reingeschüttet, und die erste Planze aus dem Miniteich auf unserem Naturlehrpfad geklaut...
Nein, nicht wirklich, die haben ausgemistet und alles nebenan hingeworfen...
Denke das ist irgendeine Schilfart? Da liegt noch jede Menge, und ich werde wohl mal mit der Schubkarre noch mal hin und noch ein paar holen, vielleicht gehen sie ja noch an... Liegen schon ne Weile...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (19. Juli 2015)

Pflanzenrettung find ich immer cool.
Könnte aber auch ein Röhricht sein. Zumindest an meiner Sumpfiris hängen um diese Jahreszeit Fruchtstände (sehen ein ganz klein wenig wie Okra-Schoten aus). Vielleicht stehen am Fundplatz ja noch Pflanzen von den ausgeputzten, die sich identifiziren lassen.
Oder du hast jetzt ein Ü-Ei für deinen Teich. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf vital wirkende Wurzeln achten, dann hat die Pflanze im Zweifel die Möglichkeit, neu auszutreiben.


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2015)

Und am besten gleich runterschneiden! Sie besser aus und fällt dann nicht so leicht um. Die treiben dann wieder aus...
lg ina


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich doch noch mal direkt losgelaufen und habe mal noch ein, zwei Bilder gemacht... Etwas Bewegung schadet selbst mir nicht...
Hier die Pflänzchen im orginalen Zustand... Und der Haufen in der Ecke....:-(


----------



## Daufi (19. Juli 2015)

Übrigens bin ich verrückt...

Habe gerade bei Naturagard mal so ein paar Pflanzen bestellt...

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

Nehmt mir den PC weg.....!


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juli 2015)

Ähhh Nein ,  aber für das Geld hättest du aufs Teichtreffen  kömmen können  und du hättest zweimal so viel Pflanzen gehabt 

aber NG muss ja auch leben

salve Patrick


----------



## Daufi (20. Juli 2015)

Patrick, ging halt nicht, manchmal setzt sich auch die bessere Hälfte durch...
Und hätte ich die Pflanzen dann mal ein paar Wochen einfach ins Wasser stellen sollen...?
Ich war ja zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal sicher wann ich die Folie krieg und weiterbuddeln kann....

Aber insofern hast du recht, schade um die Kohle....:-(


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2015)

Arne, dadurch kommt ja wahrscheinlich die Bezeichnung die " Teichverrückten "


----------



## jule (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Arne, 

sehe gerade, dass du ja schon "fündig" geworden bist... prima, dann sind die Pflanzen sicher auch ganz schnell da! Wünsche dir viel Spass beim Einsetzen und dass sie schnell richtig gut anwachsen 

Ich hatte diese Pakete auch schon im Auge und wenn man sie mit den Baumarktpreisen vergleicht, bekommt man da viel mehr für`s Geld (und noch dazu habe ich bisher viel Gutes über die NG Pflanzen gelesen)


----------



## Patrick K (20. Juli 2015)

Ja ich weiß , wem sagst du das


----------



## Daufi (20. Juli 2015)

Naja, ist schon ne Stange Geld, aber grade für den Anfang vielleicht nicht soo schlecht...
Dafür gab es ja diese Jahr auch nur 2 Tage Paris und sonst keinen Urlaub... 
Und Alex kriegt keine neuen Klamotten.... Das wird eh völlig überbewertet....

Ich lasse mich überraschen und besuche heute abend mal noch schnell Kai/Kuni99, mit ner Schubkarre...

Liebe Grüße, Arne


----------



## Daufi (20. Juli 2015)

So, grade wieder von Kai in Begleitung von 4 prall gefüllten Maurerkübeln heimgekommen...
Einiges gleich in den Teich geworfen, die Seerosen und die Kolben kommen morgen erst....


----------



## Kuni99 (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Arne,

ich hoffe, Du bist auf dem Weg zum Auto nicht zu nass geworden. Dein Mitbringsel vom Naturteich ist wie ich vermutet habe ein __ Igelkolben, zu erkennen an der starken Mittelrippe der Blätter. Wahrscheinlich ist es __ Ästiger Igelkolben, denn der Einfache ist viel seltener. Wuchert stark wie die meisten Wasserpflanzen.

Viele Grüße,

Kai


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2015)

Moin Kai,
wir hätten ja einfach noch 5 min klönen können...
Als ich am Auto war hat es wieder aufgehört und zuhause war ich wieder trocken...
Deinen Seerosen gefällt es, die eine schaut sich schon in der Gegend um...
Kann die beiden erst heute nachmittag einsetzen, aber sie haben ja Wasser...

Der Rest schwimmt, bzw. liegt schon im Teich...

Sieht schon trostlos aus so riesig und schwarz... Nachdem ich Dein froschverseuchtes Kleinod gesehen habe...

Aber ich besorge mir noch Böschungsmatten und überlege, ob ich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, wo jetzt die große Pfütze ist, noch ein bisschen buddle und auch noch ne Pflanzebene hinmache...
Genug Folie ist ja da....

Gruß, Arne


----------



## mitch (21. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Genug Folie ist ja da....


Hi Arne,

das ist genau die richtige Einstellung  jeden cm Folie nützen.

übrigens: der Teich ist soweit schon mal sehr schön geworden, und nicht vergessen nächstes Jahr auch mal ein paar Fotos einstellen - viele vergessen das immer wieder


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Aber ich besorge mir noch Böschungsmatten und überlege, ob ich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, wo jetzt die große Pfütze ist, noch ein bisschen buddle und auch noch ne Pflanzebene hinmache...


Mich hat das zurück schneiden der Folie auch gestört. Somit wurde es bei mir auch noch ein Flachteil ca. 10 cm in welchem dann ein Bereich Wasserfläche, ein Bereich Moorbeet und eine Pflanzenzone mit Lavagranulat entstanden ist. Aus der Restfolie habe ich in der Pflanzenzone eine Teilabschottung zum Teich gemacht. In das Lavagranulat verriesel ich mit einer günstigen Solarpumpe, wenn die Sonneschein immer ein bisschen Teichwasser, so als Bodenfilter. Durch die Teilabschottung unter dem Lavagranulat muss das Wasser einen längeren Weg durch das Granulat nehmen.
  Verrieselung, Folie als Absperrung vor den Steinen und dem Balken unter dem Lavagranulat versteckt.
  Erste Bepflanzung der Verrieselung
  Moorbeet.


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2015)

...keine Angst Mitch, ich bin geltungssüchtig, ich mach immer wieder Bilder...
Nur um zu hören, wie schön es geworden ist...
Jetzt buddle ich erst mal Kais Seerosen ein und dann die kleine Springbrunnenpumpe mal reinstellen - NEIN, die ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen, die will meine bessere Hälfte unbedingt..
Totto, ja ich kuck einfach mal, wo ich noch ein bisschen Löcher in den Boden machen kann
Und bis die restlichen Pflanzen kommen, kann ich ja mal schon die Stromzuleitung/Automaten/FI verlegen und anschliesen...

Hmmm, wann soll ich da eigentlich Geld verdienen....

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2015)

So Seerosen sind versenkt, hoffe die Blätter kommen irgendwann auch wieder hoch...
Frau ist auch befriedigt..., siehe Bild...

Natürlich habe ich vergessen etwas Vlies unter die Mörtelkübel mit den Seerosen zu machen, mal sehen ob ich tauchen kann...

Und die billigen Jebao Strahler hab ich mal prov. hingelegt, mal schauen ob sie angehen und was für Licht sie machen....


----------



## Daufi (24. Juli 2015)

So die meisten Pflanzen sind eingebuddelt, das Wasser läuft...
Bin ja mal gespannt, was morgen alles schwimmt, habe jetzt mal - vertrauend auf eure Aussagen - nix mit Steinen beschwert....

Und Kai, Deine Seerosen haben es auch toll nach oben geschafft, obwohl die eine bei 1,30 und die andere bei einem Meter steht....

Anbei ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Daufi (24. Juli 2015)

So und jetzt ist es schön idyllisch, die Grillen tschirpen, der Caipi schmeckt, das Wasser steigt...

Mein Schatz ist da....

Schee...


----------



## Daufi (25. Juli 2015)

Sodele, voll...
Musste an einigen Ecken und der Seite noch so ca. 10cm aufschütten...
Und mein nachträgliches Mini Sumpfbeet muss nochmal weg, ich habs zu hoch gemacht...

Ach übrigens, die Pflänzchen sind alle noch drin, obwohl es ganz schön weht...

Und ich bin bei mittlerweise knapp 23m³ angekommen, 5cm Regen nicht mitgezählt...

Hehe, so ein Teich ist doch was tolles....


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> knapp 23m³


Da sieht man mal wie Bilder täuschen können. 
Kann sich sehen lassen,  dein Werk  

LG René


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Hehe, so ein Teich ist doch was tolles....


Wem sagst Du das  - gut geworden!


----------



## Daufi (25. Juli 2015)

Danke Christine,
aber die Arbeit geht ja grade weiter....Ränder/Kapillarsperre - aber da warte ich noch ein paar Tage, bis sich die Folie auch überall richtig gesetzt hat...

Was mich ärgert, sind die vielen Falten(also die vom Teich...), aber die krieg ich jetzt nicht mehr raus... Und deswegen noch mal leermachen - nee

Und bei uns zieht grade Zeljko vorbei...., so kann ich net arbeiten...


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Und mein nachträgliches Mini Sumpfbeet muss nochmal weg, ich habs zu hoch gemacht.


Nicht ärgern, Arne,
das ist doch grade das, was eigentlich Spaß macht, nie fertig zu werden


----------



## Daufi (26. Juli 2015)

Ach Quatsch, ich ärgere mich doch nicht... 
Haben gesten beim Dehner doch noch eun paar Pflanzen mitgenomnen, upps was ein Zufall.... Ist aber halt direkt neben dem Hornbach... Und jetzt gehen wir bei herrlichem Sonnenschein erst mal ein, zwei Stunden spazieren....  Einen schönen Sonntag, Arne


----------



## Daufi (26. Juli 2015)

So heute mal noch ein bißchen rumgearbeitet, noch die Dehner Pflanzen eingesetzt bzw. reingeschmissen, den neuen Riesen Kescher probiert und den Abfall von Zeljko beseitigt...

Ein paar Steinchen ans Ufer gelegt, gefällt mir aber gar net, sind aber da....
Und doch tatsächlich ne Ecke entdeckt wo ich noch ein kleines Loch buddeln konnte... Da passen bestimmt noch so ein paar Sumpfdinger rein...

Eigentlich zufrieden...

...ich mag diese Smileys....


----------



## meinereiner (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi,

du meinst mit den 'paar Steinchen' die Rasensteine auf deinen Bildern?
Die du auf die Folie drauf gelegt hast?
Dann bist du vielleicht jetzt an dem Punkt angelangt, den ich mal angesprochen habe, das mit der Gestaltung des Ufers? 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Und doch tatsächlich ne Ecke entdeckt wo ich noch ein kleines Loch buddeln konnte... Da passen bestimmt noch so ein paar Sumpfdinger rein...



Das sieht stark nach Moorbeet für/mit fleischfressenden Pflanzen aus.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moorbeete-und-freilandorchideen-2014.41175/


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ein paar Steinchen ans Ufer gelegt, gefällt mir aber gar net, sind aber da....


Sorry, Arne,
ich finde auch, das sieht doof aus. 
Ich würde jetzt erst einmal den Folienrand mit einer Kapillarsperre " verarbeiten " ,und dann den Überschuß abschneiden.
Danach kannst Du dann planen, wie es weitergeht. Z.B . den Rest des sichtbaren Folienrandes mit Ufermatten kaschieren . 
Da kann man auch Synthetikrasen nehmen, der ist kostengünstiger . 
Mit der Zeit bildet sich dann __ Moos auf Deinem Rand, Feldsteine lockern das Bild dann auf, und Wurzeln ebenfalls. 
    
Soll natürlich nur als Anregung dienen, nicht jedem gefällt so ein unaufgeräumter Teichrand


----------



## Daufi (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Robert,
ja die meine ich...
Hee, nicht sticheln...   Bin ja schon am Überlegen...

Und Anne, ja Ufermatten kommen auf heden Fall hin, 2 Taschenmatten für das "Steilufer" habe ich ja auch schon, und im hinteren Bereich(zu den Bäumen hin), nehme ich je sowieso das Uferband, schon damit mir von da das Wasser von hinten nicht reinläuft, konnte das in den letzten Tagen bei dem Sch...regen ja schön beobachten, von wo wieviel hinläuft, und wo das Wasser die Böschung runterläuft...., undwo ich den Überlauf hinmache...

Ich mag es genauso unaufgeräumt, da soll die Natur machen, was sie will, nur etwas Holz und ein paar Große Steinchen muss ich noch besorgen...


----------



## meinereiner (27. Juli 2015)

Iiiiiiiich, sticheln?
Nein, nein, nein. 
Würd' mir doch nicht im Traum einfallen.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2015)

Arne, 
gehts denn mal weiter ?


----------



## Daufi (30. Juli 2015)

Hehe junge Dame,

ich muss auch mal was dafür tun, damit ich die Bachlaufpumpe, die gestern kam, bezahlen kann...

Ganz zu schweigen von den unverschämt teuren Vlies(da war mir Bauvlies doch zu dünn...)...

Gut Ding will Weile haben, ich beobachte im Moment dank dem Sch...wetter in den letzten Tagen wo der Überlauf hinkommt....
Jeden Tag, vier Stunden lang....

Und am Samstag vielleicht mal am Rand weitermachen...
Habe mal alles liegenlassen, damit es so aussieht als würde gearbeitet...

Ansonsten, stille ruht der See....


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Hehe junge Dame,



Boh, eyh --- das geht ja runter wie Öl !!! 
Ich will Dich jetzt nur dran erinnern, daß heute Samstag ist, und Du weiterarbeiten wolltest


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

...tja....
War wohl nix - keine Lust gehabt...
Mein Weib geht vor...

Naja mal die Bachlauffolie provisorisch hingelegt und seitdem läuft ein bisschen Wasser den Garten entlang...
Und ein bisschen von dem "Randband" verlegt und die Pflöcke reingehauen...


----------



## meinereiner (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Arne,

also ich hätte erwartet, dass deine Frau mit der Peitsche dasitzt, und dich antreibt, damit du endlich fertig wirst. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Daufi (3. Aug. 2015)

Nee Robert, das mit der Peitsche hast Du verwechselt, das kam später....
Es war auch keine Peitsche es waren Handschellen...


----------



## Daufi (7. Aug. 2015)

So, heute mal wieder etwas geschafft, die Taschenmatten bepflanzt und versenkt, ein paar Ufermatten verstaut und Folie, Vlies und Teppich-) ) am Uferband beschnitten, hochgestellt und mit Steinen beschwert...

Heute war es eigentlich zu warm zum arbeiten, aber dafür schmeckt das Doppelbock umso besser...

Und einfach mal ein paar Bilder, denke die Pflanzen wachsen auch so langsam an....

Ach und so sieht unsere Burg von vorne aus....
So und jetzt gibt´s was zu futtern....


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Daufi,

sag mal, hast Du die Krebsscheren im Flachwasserbereich? Wenn ja, dann stipf die mal ein bisschen weiter, damit sie nachher absinken können. 

Und du wohnst im Biergarten? Das ist natürlich praktisch  das sollten wir auf jeden Fall für ein TT vormerken


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2015)

na also, geht doch , schon schön geworden . 
Immer weiter so


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Aug. 2015)

Hi Arne, reicht die Ufermatte aus oder musst Du noch einmal nachkaufen? Und nicht zu viel Doppelbock sonst kommst Du Morgen nicht aus die Hufe...;-)

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Daufi (7. Aug. 2015)

Hehe, aber klar doch, aber da mein Schatz eine echte Rheinländerin ist, gibt's nur Kölsch....

Naja wenn wir es im September/Oktober machen gibt's Federweißen und Zwiebelkuchen...

Die Krebsscheren sind wohl weiblich, die machen, was sie wollen.... Treiben mal von hier nach dort, von rechts nach links, aber oben bleiben sie immer...

Und die __ Wespen sind dieses Jahr echt eine Plage... Ich musste an dem vorsintflutischen Aufsitzrasenmäher gestern doch tatsächlich den fünften Gang bemühen da ich über ein Erdwespennest gefahren bin...


----------



## Daufi (7. Aug. 2015)

Hi Ralf, nee denke das reicht, ich habe 3m halbiert, sprich 6 m draus gemacht...

Ja muss morgen um 6 los nach Ludwigshafen, bin umgestiegen auf Orangensaft( mit dem Genossen Gorbatschow drin...)


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Die Krebsscheren sind wohl weiblich, die machen, was sie wollen.... Treiben mal von hier nach dort, von rechts nach links, aber oben bleiben sie immer...



Ich schwanke noch : Guter Spruch  , oder ganz dünnes Eis


----------



## Daufi (8. Aug. 2015)

Na dann überlege mal noch ein bisschen, aber bitte zu meinen Gunsten... Die Schläge bekomme ich eh von Alex...
Ich habe heute mal einen Ausflug völlig ohne Hintergedanken zu meinem Papa in die Palz  gemacht...
Der hat da so einen kleinen ungepflegten Fertigteich...
Und ne Kräuterspirale und nur Wildnis im Garten....
Ist aber nicht ganz so viel abgefallen....

Aber ich bekomme demnächst 3 bis 4 schöne alte Sandstein Sautröge(wer was damit anfangen kann... )

So und noch ein paar Bilder der abgestaubten Pflänzchen... Hoffe die überleben. Vor allem der Hopfen...


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Vor allem der Hopfen


Hi Arne, willst wohl Tee kochen 

die Sautröge aber ned ins Wasser stellen, der Sandstein zieht zu viel Wasser und friert dann im Winter auf, aber nebendran würden sie sich bestimmt gut machen


----------



## Daufi (9. Aug. 2015)

Mitch, du alter Hetzer...
...und Du hast recht, das Set zum Hopfenblütentee machen steht seit Jahren im Keller....
Aber da ist die Braugerste schon bei...

So, war eben mal kurz baden und hab die doofe Ufermatte mal mit Steinchen am Boden beschwert, gefällt mir aber irgendwie auf Dauer nicht...
Wäre ich nicht so schnell mit den befüllen gewesen, hätte ich sie wohl ankleben können...
Mal sehen, wenn ich da ein paar Schippen Rheinsand draufschmeisse, ob das nicht auch geht...

Und meine beste Frau von allen musste auch mal noch ein paar Bilder machen, grrr....


----------



## Daufi (9. Aug. 2015)

Und weil es so schön war gleich noch ein, zwei (  ) Bilder vom Rand und so....
Und jetzt wird Saumache und Pälzer Brodwäschd gegrillt...


----------



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Der vordere Rand ist sicher Geschmackssache.... wäre mir zu unnatürlich. 
Was blüht da so schön?


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2015)

Harry, das ist eine Lilie


----------



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Ja, dass dachte ich mir, die Blühten sehen so aus. 
Aber kleine blätter?
Ich habe kenne nur __ Taglilien.


----------



## Daufi (9. Aug. 2015)

Harry, das ist eine Lilie...!
Die von meiner einer fiesesten Frau von Welt....

Der vordere Rand ist sowas von Geschmackssache....
Die Platten waren halt da...
Wir haben aber heute morgen eine Quelle von Steinen aller Art entdeckt...;-)
Da werden wir nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder vorbeifahren...., oder mehrmals...
Ich wußte gar nicht wie tief mein Bolide auf der Straße liegen kann....

Euch allen einen schönen Montag....

Ich liebe euch auch alle...


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Und meine beste Frau von allen musste auch mal noch ein paar Bilder machen, grrr....


Die soll dir lieber eine Neoprenwarthose schenken.


----------



## Daufi (10. Aug. 2015)

Ach, noch geht's ja, zumindestens hat mich nix gebisssen, gezwickt oder gestochen...
Und gegen Bremsen und __ Wespen hilft die auch nix....
Und noch ist es warm...


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ich liebe euch auch alle..



Schön, wenn man am Montagmorgen erfährt, daß man geliebt wird  Danke !


----------



## Daufi (10. Aug. 2015)

Ok, war wohl zu viel Bier im Spiel...


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Kleine Kinder und Besoffene sagen die Wahrheit


----------



## krallowa (10. Aug. 2015)

Bier ist immer gaaaaanz wichtig im Garten, gegen Austrocknung, bei genug Bier im Körper ist selbst die Stimme meiner Frau engelsgleich und als Nivellierhilfe ist Bier auch sehr zu gebrauchen.
Allheilmittel eben und am Ende liebt man eben alle


----------



## Daufi (10. Aug. 2015)

Naja Anne, besoffen ist ja gleich so ein hartes Wort, aber kindisch bin ich noch immer....  Zum Glück.
Wenn dann auch manchmal zum Leidwesen von Alexandra seltsame Dinge passieren...

Und wenn ich so überlege, die Hitze war ja schon extrem, wohl doch nur ein Sonnenstich....

Hmm Ralf, wer ist als Nivellierhilfe zu gebrauchen? Bier oder Deine engelsgleiche Frau? Bilder!


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Naja Anne, besoffen ist ja gleich so ein hartes Wort,



sorry Daufi, so lautet diesee asbach-uralte Spruch nun mal , 
wollte Dich natürlich nicht persönlich angehen .


----------



## Daufi (10. Aug. 2015)

Quatsch Anne, also soo viel Humor sollte doch jeder haben....

Ich vergesse immer wieder dass hier so viele bierernste Gestalten unterwegs sind, die sich immer gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen...
Hihi, jetzt hab ich wieder was gesagt...

Ich bin manchmal etwas ironisch und verquert unterwegs, dass ich meine Sätze selber zwei mal lesen muss...

Also, alles gut....


----------



## Patrick K (10. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> also soo viel Humor sollte doch jeder haben....



ähhhmm "Humor", ist das nicht das  was den Pfälzer ausmacht, ohne wären wir auch nur wie die Badenser

salve Patrick


----------



## Daufi (10. Aug. 2015)

Oder noch schlimmer, Saarlänner....


----------



## meinereiner (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Arne,

also dein neues Profilbild erinnert mich an Daniel Craig in Casino Royale.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass er dort nur eine Badehose an hat, und du noch ein Shirt trägst.
Aber ansonsten totale Ähnlichkeit.
Und wenn einer behauptet, das schaut eher nach 'Creature From The Black Lagoon' aus, dann schickst du ihm deine Frau (mit Peitsche). 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, na ein sehr schöner Teich gefällt mir


----------



## Daufi (11. Aug. 2015)

Danke Michael,

bei dir siehts ja ach schon ganz gut aus.... Bin nur nicht sicher ob das das letzte Bild war das ich gesehen habe...

Ich habe es bstimmt einfacher ohne Fische und Filter... Der Rand muss halt noch gemacht werden und mal ein halber Kubikmeter Rheinsand über Ufermatten und auf den Grund...
Und der Bachlauf und, und und Oh doch noch mehr...

Mal ein Bild von eben, nach der Sintflut heute Nacht, da war doch auch gleich mal der FI rausgeflogen....


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ja doch bin allerdings schon fast soweit ;-) Ja bin auch noch am Rand dran...aber so richtig wirds sich das erst im nächsten Jahr zeigen wenn die Pflanzen dahin gewachsen sind wohin sie sollen ;-)
Ja aber Bachlauf und Rand ist ja eher schon die schöne Arbeit  Oh der Fi....naja da wird ein Verbraucher etwas undicht sein....musste aber checken das Problem


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

So sah es gestern nach dem Sturm bei mir aus  ok halbe stunde später kein Blatt mehr 

 

Haha mein Skimmer ist da auch mitten drin


----------



## Daufi (11. Aug. 2015)

Oh, das sind aber ein paar Blätter - was ist ein Skimmer....
Naja ein bisschen Handarbeit muss ja sein...
Na wenn das Regenablaufrohr überläuft und Stecker und Kupplung davor quasi zum UBoot wird, dann darf auch der FI mal rausfliegen...
Meine stationäre Elektroverkabelung habe ich noch nicht fertig, solange müssen noch Verlängerungen(IP44) herhalten...

Ich muss noch ein paar Kofferräume Steine holen gehen, dann geht´s damit weiter....


----------



## herdsch (11. Aug. 2015)

Ja ein Skimmer ist ein Oberflächenabsauer, bei mir sehr wichtig ;-) Oh na wenns es natürlich vom Wasser verschluckt wird isses nicht mehr so gut  Ok aber läuft ja alles....ja Hängerweise hab ich Steine geholt das nimmt nie ein Ende


----------



## Daufi (11. Aug. 2015)

...ich befürchte es auch, weil die Platten an der Vorderseite bei mir sehen wirklich bleed aus...
Denke ich lege nur 2 Reihen Rasenkantensteine für die Kappilarsperre und deck das Ganze mit Steinen zu...


----------



## Daufi (12. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

und hier mal noch was für die Kitschfraktion...
Der stand schon Jahre in der Ecke...  

Hier passt er ja, bei dem Schiffsverkehr...
Und das Wasser ist so trübe weil Loch Daufi grade fressen war.... Und ich gestern ne Baggerschaufel Sand reingeworfen habe....


----------



## Petta (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
ich wünschte ich hätte
den Rotesand Leuchtturm,
ist einfach der Schönste und...........aus meiner Ecke


----------



## herdsch (12. Aug. 2015)

Haha, Daufi pass auf ihn auf


----------



## Petta (12. Aug. 2015)

Daufi,
wenn Du ihn nicht willst,
ich nehme ihn SOFORT!!!!


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2015)

@ Daufi, ick weis ja nett wie du den Bachlauf auskleiden möchtest aber mehr als Sand scheint da nicht mehr auf die Folie zu passen bevor es seitlich überläuft.
Oder täuscht das Bild?

LG René
PS ansonsten einfach schick


----------



## Daufi (12. Aug. 2015)

Hi Peter,
den haben wir vor ein paar Jahren von der Nähe Emden mitgebracht...
Mir gefällt er ja, kann ich ja aber net zugeben...

Rene, die Folie für den Bachlauf liegt ja nur provisorisch da, wollte nur mal das Gefälle testen, da sind schon noch Reserven da...
Erst mal kommen mal die Platten wieder weg und Steine hin, und dann mal sehen wie der Anschluss so funktioniert....


----------



## Daufi (14. Aug. 2015)

So, eben mal die Bachlauffolie so gelegt, wie sie liegen bleiben soll und probeweise ein bißchen rumdekoriert...
Ich überlege noch ob ich nicht jeweils am Rand etwas Ufermatte hinlege und dann die Steine drüber lege...
Steine, ja da war noch was, ich hab keine mehr...:-(
Das geistige brasilianische Getränk half bei der Entscheidungsfindung...


----------



## Harry (14. Aug. 2015)

Ich denke, dass wird toll wenn es fertig ist. 
Also: Daumen hoch!


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Aug. 2015)

Ein Bachlauf muss Tiefer als das Gelände sein meine ich.....wenn ein Bachlauf auf oder durch einen Wall auf dem Gelände liegt, ist das nicht so mein Fall. IMO.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2015)

Servus Arne

Vorab, Dir muß der Bachlauf gefallen.

Ich hätte ihn allerdings nicht so kanalisiert.
Heißt mehr geschwungen angelegt und nicht so schnur gerade.
Da kann man auch besser kleine Staubuchten, die man bepflanzen kann, anlegen.

Beim Einbau ins Gelände bin ich bei Totto.
Leider geht aus den Bildern nicht hervor ob das Gelände abschüßig zum Teich ist.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Freshwater (14. Aug. 2015)

solltest noch was unter die folie packen um das ganze etwas aufzustauen, so läuft dir das ding leer wenn du die pumpe ausschaltest.
bei meinem bächlein hab ich einfach große betonpflanzringe(2 nebeneinander) mit der einbuchtung nach oben eingebaut, fliess drauf folie drüber fertig.


----------



## Daufi (14. Aug. 2015)

Hi Ihr zwei, prinzipiell bin ich ja bei euch, aber irgendwas muss ich mir ja auch noch für später aufheben...;-)
Vor allem haben wir noch so 30-40m Platz, auf das Gefälle gesehen, aber das schafft die jetzige Pumpe dann nicht mehr...

Und die Schlängelei, hätte ich im Nachhinein auch gemacht, aber ganz ehrlich im Moment hab ich keine Lust mehr auf Buddelei...

Aber reden wir nächstes Jahr noch mal drüber....
Und was das ebenerdige, bzw. tiefere Anlage angeht, da gebe ich euch auch recht...


----------



## Freshwater (14. Aug. 2015)

hast recht, lass dir zeit, so eine teichanlage ist sowieso eine lebensaufgabe.
hab für dieses jahr alle gartenbauarbeiten auch abgeschlossen, bzw.mein rücken!


----------



## Daufi (19. Aug. 2015)

Heute mal den Kofferraum 3 mal mit Steinen vollgemacht und gleich verarbeitet...
Und noch ein bißchen Ufermatte verlegt....
So langsam nimmt es ja Formen an....




_View: http://youtu.be/SKpBZxvMsrY_


Aber von der doofen Ufermatte kann man ja nie zuviel haben...


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2015)

Tja, auf jeden Fall biste jetzt ja " Steinreich "  ! 
Da haste aber wirklich ganz schön geackert, dickes Lob dafür . 
Wenn Du dann Deine Steine alle schön verlegt hast, kannste ja mal an Bepflanzung denken, so zwischendrin und
drumherum. 
Ich meine z.B. so ungefähr ( Muß ja nicht ganz so viel werden,wie bei mir, aber das Zeug wächst von alleine


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2015)

So auch mal wieder da, wir waren heute in Mussbach neuen __ Wein holen und haben bei der Gelegenheit in den Wingerten(Weinbergen) ein paar alte Reben fürs Teich dekorieren mitgebracht....

Anne, ich denke für die Ufergestaltung ist es jetzt schon zu spät, denke das machen wir nächstes Frühjahr, weis eigentlich noch nicht was ich da so alles hinmache...
Und der erste Besucher, neben den __ Libellen, ist auch schon da....


----------



## Harry (22. Aug. 2015)

Eine einzelne Kaulquappe hast du plötzlich im Teich???


----------



## Daufi (22. Aug. 2015)

Zumindestens nur eine gesehen...
Denke aber, dass die irgendwo bei den vielen Pflanzen dabei waren, die mittlerweile den Weg in den Teich gefunden haben...
Und ein Lurch ist auf dem Teichboden unterwegs... Ich denke dass es nächstes Jahr etwas lebhafter zugeht...

Es ist ja halt schon relativ spät im Jahr für Neubewohner....


----------



## Harry (22. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Denke aber, dass die irgendwo bei den vielen Pflanzen dabei waren, die mittlerweile den Weg in den Teich gefunden haben...


So wirds wohl sein.


----------



## Daufi (23. Aug. 2015)

So heute noch mal Steinchen gebunkert...

Die Elektrik ist auch verdrahtet und aufgebaut, fehlt nur noch die Zuleitung...
Gleich mal einen 4fach Aktor für homematic mit eingebaut....

Und wenn die restliche Ufermatte da ist wird dann übernächstes Wochenende der Bachlauf fertiggemacht....


----------



## Daufi (23. Aug. 2015)

....und die wilden Tiere kommen so langsam auch immer näher...


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2015)

cooler Garten, überall stehen trinkfertige Schoppen rum


----------



## Daufi (23. Aug. 2015)

Hehe es ist Federweisenzeit - wenn auch etwas früher als sonst....
Normalerweise nur Hopfenblütentee und Kölsch(Mineralwasser )....;-)


----------



## Daufi (1. Sep. 2015)

...der Herbst ist da....:-(


----------



## Daufi (1. Sep. 2015)

und die erste Kröte....


----------



## Daufi (9. Sep. 2015)

So, mal wieder ein paar Impressionen...
Ihr kuckt ja alle so gerne...
Gruß, Arne


----------



## Petta (9. Sep. 2015)

Schön Arne,
und mein Leuchtturm ist ja auch noch da


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2015)

Ich glaub wir sollten dem Arne mal eine kleine Harke für seinen Senn-Sandgarten spendieren, dann muß er nicht immer mit der Hand durch den Sand fahren.


----------



## Daufi (9. Sep. 2015)

Mensch, Renè, Du siehst aber auch alles... Hihi... 

Peter, wenn der nicht vorher zusammenfällt, bleibt er auch noch ne Weile da...
Da ich demnächst in Loch Daufi Krabben fange, brauch ich auch einen Leuchtturm...
Hoffe es gibt keine Sturmflut...


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Arne, 
ich hab schon geglaubt Du seist in Urlaub gefahren , weil nichts mehr passierte. 
Es ist wirklich schön geworden bei Dir .


----------



## Daufi (12. Sep. 2015)

So heute waren nur teichfremde Gewerke dran, der Speicher muss isoliert werden, Holz fürn Winter brauchen wir auch, und unsere FKK Zone soll auch nicht jeder einsehen...
Stimmt nicht ganz, immerhin habe ich die Teichfernbedienung mit den Homematic Komponenten gekoppelt....


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2015)

Fleißig, fleißig


----------



## jule (14. Sep. 2015)

Hallo! 

Na da ist ja richtig was passiert bei dir   wir waren zur Kur und dann im Urlaub, nach den paar Wochen schauts bei dir schon ganz anders aus! 

Sehr schön! Wo holst du denn die Steine immer her? Baumarkt, Steinbruch, oder "private Quellen"? Ich schau immer im E**y- Kleinazeigen, aber meist gibt es bei uns nur Sandstein


----------



## Daufi (14. Sep. 2015)

Hi Jule,

ach bei uns gibt es ein paar seit Jahren nicht genutzte Lagerhallen nebst Außengelände...
Und ha hat man vor Jahren anscheinend einen Parkplatz anlegen wollenm, und alles was da an Steinen rumlag auf ein paar Haufen zusammengeschoben...
Naja in einem Superb geht viel in den Kofferraum... und nach ca. 10 mal fahren hatten wir(fast) genug... Und ich wußte nicht wie tief so ein Auto sinken kann...

Denke ein, zweimal müssen wir noch....
Aber ich finde gerade Sandstein viel schöner als der Krempel von uns....


----------



## jule (15. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Daufi, 

Sandstein ist total schön, aber gerade am Teich bin ich mir da nicht so sicher... Bachlauf steht bei uns ja auch noch an und da würde ich den nicht gerne verwenden wollen. 

Ich mache aber immer mal wieder kleine Touren und sammle ein was ich bekommen kann 

  

So "Häufchen" hab ich schon ein paar - was auch immer ich daraus mal mache  

Ok, aber deine Erklärung ist sinnig und dann kann man ja auch zuschlagen, sonst ist man bei der Menge ja auch echt schnell arm


----------



## Daufi (16. Sep. 2015)

Ich besorge Dir gerne ein paar - schicke sie per DHL....

Einzeln....

Das sieht doch schön aus, mein Papa vermacht mir ein paar Sandsteintröge - Sautröge, die kommen dann auch irgendwo in Teichnähe und werden bepflanzt....

Wir hatten übrigens Besuch im Garten...
Muss mal das Rezept für Rehrücken raussuchen...


----------



## jule (16. Sep. 2015)

Oh wenn du wüsstest wie lange ich schon versuche günstig an so Tröge zu kommen... vielleicht geht das ja auch per DHL  bestimmt...

ui, ein Reh - toll


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Muss mal das Rezept für Rehrücken raussuchen...



ohne Worte     --


----------



## Daufi (20. Sep. 2015)

So auch mal wieder da... Nach einem Tag Wurstmarkt sind wir wieder in heimischen Gefilden angekommen. Die Vernichtung diverser Weissherbstschorlen hat auch geklappt, aber ich werde so langsam zu alt zum im Auto pennen....

Anne, magst du keine Rehe...  Keine Angst, mit Wild könntest Du mich jagen..., brrrr...

Mein neues Gewerbe, die Krabbenfischerei geht auch voran, ich hatte gestern Stapellauf meines ersten Krabenkutters....

Peter jetzt kann Dein Leuchtturm endlich mal jemandem heimleuchten....

Ach und der kleine grüne Kerl kam mir an der Hauswand auch grade so vor die Linse, man sieht gar nicht wie groß der ist...


----------



## Petta (20. Sep. 2015)

Hi Arne,
dann wünsche ich immer eine Handbreit 
Wasser unter dem Kiel!


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ach und der kleine grüne Kerl kam mir an der Hauswand auch grade so vor die Linse,



Hallo 
Ich hab vorgestern auch was interessantes Fotografiert (geschätzt ca. 12 cm lang)
  
salve Patrick


----------



## Daufi (20. Sep. 2015)

Patrick, du musst ja immer gleich übertreiben...
Aber ich bin aus der Kirche ausgetreten, deshalb kenn ich den Burschen nicht....


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

Hahaahaha Ich dachte erst wow ,was für eine FETTI RHOISCHNOOG


----------



## lotta (20. Sep. 2015)

Hehe, so eine (ich sag das Wort jetzt nicht),
habe ich dieses Jahr auf Mallorca zum ersten Mal in freier Natur gesehen.
Leider sind meine Bilder ziemlich mies geworden...
möchte sie Euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## blackbird (21. Sep. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Aber ich bin aus der Kirche ausgetreten, deshalb kenn ich den Burschen nicht...





lotta schrieb:


> Hehe, so eine (ich sag das Wort jetzt nicht...


Aus der Kirche raus - gute Entscheidung 
Aber was hat das denn alles mit "Fangschrecken" zu tun  ?


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Mein neues Gewerbe, die Krabbenfischerei geht auch voran, ich hatte gestern Stapellauf meines ersten Krabenkutters....



Arne, der ist ja knuffig, Marke Eigenbau ???


----------



## Daufi (21. Sep. 2015)

Jaa, was hat ne __ Gottesanbeterin mit der Kirche zu tun...

Nee muss ich mich outen, aber als Kind hatte ich mir genau den Gleichen schön mit Fernsteuerung selbst gebaut... Und nun doch bei ebay den Gleichen gefunden...


----------



## Daufi (7. Okt. 2015)

So der Loch Daufi hat auch seinen Pariser bekommen.... Jatzt kann nix mehr passieren....

Und der größte Übeltäter wird schon vorwitzig gelb und schmeißt mit Blättern um sich.... Pech gehabt!


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Schneid ab den Kerl .....


----------



## Daufi (7. Okt. 2015)

Ha, Michael, bist Du evt. auch verheiratet...., und möchtest Du Deinen Frieden haben....

Nee im Ernst, überlege Dir mal, wie lange der Kamerad gebraucht hat um so groß zu werden, was er in der Zeit erlebt hat...

Und vor allem kuckt uns dann jeder vom nachbarlichen Bolzplatz auf unsere (meinen) Bierbäuche, wenn wir abends am Teich sitzen...
Ne, nee, das geht nicht....

Ausser bei euch, in eurem Marktforschungsdorf......


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Mir muße nichts erzählen zwecks Hausfrieden . Deswegen hab ich bei mir im Teich einen Baum stehn ...
Obwohl ich den jetzt auch wegmachen dürfte .


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir muße nichts erzählen zwecks Hausfrieden . Deswegen hab ich bei mir im Teich einen Baum stehn ...
> Obwohl ich den jetzt auch wegmachen dürfte .


Ja, ist üblich. 
2013...nicht so groß, nicht so groß......2015...könnte ja noch ein bisschen größer sein.....


----------



## koile (8. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ja, ist üblich.
> 2013...nicht so groß, nicht so groß......2015...könnte ja noch ein bisschen größer sein.....




Gott sei Dank, hat sich das jetzt auf den Teich bezogen


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Nee im Ernst, überlege Dir mal, wie lange der Kamerad gebraucht hat um so groß zu werden, was er in der Zeit erlebt hat...



Arne, ich teile Deine Einstellung 
Bei mir sind es immerhin 40 m Wald auf der Breitseite des Grundstücks, da kommt Laune auf, 
beim Laubharken


----------



## Daufi (9. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe einen Läubbläser gekauft, der seit 2 Jahren in der Garage liegt weil er außer Blättern, alles Kleingetier ebenso wegpustet...:-(
Und das muss nicht...
Aber vielleicht könnte ich den mal zum Holzkohle anpusten nehmen....
Und die __ Tannen und Thujas lassen ja nicht soo viel fallen...


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2015)

Zum Grill anmachen gibt es nichts besseres als ein Lötkolben(Gas betrieben=offene Flamme); kein Gestank vom ekelichen Grillanzünder und wenig Funkenflug.
Der Brikett-Topf ist auch ganz gut.
Aber wenn Du unkontrollierbaren Funkenflug haben möchtest dann benutz Dein Laubpuster,
oder kannst Du die Sitzauflagen nicht mehr leiden. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Daufi (10. Okt. 2015)

Moin Ron,

das sollte eigentlich mehr ein Scherz sein, ich nehme wenn ich Zeit habe eigentlich immer so einen Tauchsieder ähnlichen  elektrischen Grillanzünder, geht 1A.

Oder wenn es etwas schneller gehen muss zusätzlich den Kompressor.... 
Aber dann, da hast Du recht, müssen Auflagen, Kissen Frau und ähnliches weit weg, weil da ziemlich viele Funken __ fliegen....

Und ja mit dem Lötteil fürs Weichlöten geht´s auch gut(oder diese großen Dinger für die Schweissbahnen...)


----------



## Daufi (13. Apr. 2016)

Mal seit längerem wieder ein paar Bilder, leider ist da noch nicht viel zu sehen, aber in den letzten 2 Wochen hat alles einen Schuss getan...
Und wir haben eine Schneckeninvasion... Denke das macht aber nix...
Und die Algen haben sich bis jetzt auch im Rahmen gehalten....


----------



## jolantha (13. Apr. 2016)

Moin, Arne
Booh eiyh, so klar hätt ich mein Wasser auch gerne


----------



## Daufi (13. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Moin, Arne
> Booh eiyh, so klar hätt ich mein Wasser auch gerne


Naja ist ja erst ein Jahr alt, der Jungspund von Teich

Mal schauen wie er den Sommer über wird und vor allem muss ich mir was für die beiden Weiden einfallen lassen
Die schmeissen mir im Herbst die Blätter rein, und jetzt sind sie noch so unverschämt und spucken mir die Kätzchen in den Teich....


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2016)

Arne, solche hinterhältigen Spucker hab ich auch, erst sind es die Weiden, und danach kommen dann
die __ Birken


----------



## Daufi (14. Apr. 2016)

Sollen wir uns zusammentun? Zusammen mit unserem Haus habe ich auch 2 schöne Stihl Motorsägen gekauft und kann mittlerweile herrvoragend damit umgehen... Die Unratwerfer müssen dran glauben...
Aber andererseits kreuzigen mich dann unsere Elstern, Bachstelzen, Tauben und ähnliche flügelbesitzende Tierchen, von den Bienen ganz zu schweigen..
Ich muss meinem zukünftigen Bienenvolk doch Nahrung bieten, sont gibt's keinen Honig....
Also doch täglich Kätzchen abfischen..
Wir sitzen grade mit Sangria und Reggae am Teich....


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Also doch täglich Kätzchen abfischen..


 auch daran kann man sich gewöhnen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Wir sitzen grade mit Sangria und Reggae am Teich....


Das ist doch super geeignete Begleitmusik um den Teich abzugrooven äh käschern


----------



## Petta (15. Apr. 2016)

@Daufi 

Arne,endlich ist auch mein heiß ersehnter LEUCHTTURM da...........guckst Du


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> @Daufi
> 
> Arne,endlich ist auch mein heiß ersehnter LEUCHTTURM da...........guckst DuAnhang anzeigen 161521



Und warum steht er noch nicht am Teich?


----------



## Daufi (16. Apr. 2016)

Der ist aber klein...  Und er steht nicht..., da wo er hinsoll...
Meiner löst sich so langsam auch auf, da sind einige Brocken rausgebrochen... Eigentlich ne Schande... 
Heute mal zwei neue Seerosen eingesetzt....

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Petta (17. Apr. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Der ist aber klein...  Und er steht nicht..., da wo er hinsoll...
> 
> Hallo Arne,90cm ist nicht sooo klein,und es muß ja auch ein bißchen zusammen passen


----------



## Daufi (13. Mai 2016)

Nachdem am Teich 1.0 nix richtig gewachsen ist, verkleinern wir uns wieder....
Wer braucht so ein großes Ding, das von den Bäumen zugeschüttet wird...:-(
Alt - Neu...


----------



## Nightcrawler (13. Mai 2016)

Arne, was ist das denn für ne Nummer Du bist doch gerade mal knapp ein Jahr dabei...Meinst Du nicht, dass Du dem Großen noch 1-2 Jahre Zeit geben solltest?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Daufi (13. Mai 2016)

Nee, denke nicht, das war lang genug.
So ein kleines Ding macht auch viel weniger Arbeit. Und der große fasst ziemlich viel Grünschnitt...


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2016)

Hi Arne,
so ein Teich is nix von jetzt auf gleich, etwas mehr Geduld wäre schon gut.


----------



## Michael H (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Wie heißt es so schön ** Auf die Größe kommt es nicht an **.... 
Denke eher das gibt ein kleiner Filterteich ....


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2016)

Der veräppelt uns doch nur...


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Nee, nee Christine, der große muss weg..., der, oder die großen Bäume, das ist echt nicht mehr schön, was da so alles in den Teich fällt...

Keine Angst, Ihr Lieben, das kleine Verreckerle kommt ins Katzengehege, der lag hier die ganze Zeit im Weg rum, den wollte ein Nachbar wegwerfen...
Und das geht ja gar net.....


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Mai 2016)

Hi Arne!

Das konnte nur ein Scherz sein, ich hätte sonst die Welt nicht mehr verstanden.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> Nee, nee Christine, der große muss weg..., der, oder die großen Bäume, das ist echt nicht mehr schön, was da so alles in den Teich fällt...


Ne, Bäume fällen geht auch nicht. Du brauchst nen Skimmer, ein Laubnetz und einen schönen Kescher. Keschern kann soooo entspannend sein...


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Christine,
was glaubst du womit ich die letzten Wochen mindestens eine halbe Stunde täglich verbringe... 
So ein Kescher ist schön ne schöne Sache....
Aber die nächste Verrücktheit steht ja schon an, aber dafür mache ich einen eigenen Beitrag auf....


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> was glaubst du womit ich die letzten Wochen mindestens eine halbe Stunde täglich verbringe...


Lass mich raten...
Keschern!


----------



## Daufi (14. Mai 2016)

Wie kommst du denn darauf? Mit Biertrinken....

Naja im Moment gehts mal wieder... Ich hoffe dass das Grünzeug dieses Jahr mal einen Schuss tut....


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2016)

So, heute morgen mal schnell mit ein paar Pflänzchen(Dehner hat im Moment die meisten reduziert) und ner Ladung Sand den Bachlauf etwas weiter nach oben begrünt...


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder von uns - Querbeet....


----------



## Daufi (1. Sep. 2016)

Einhöner gemütlicher Abend am Teich / Feuer...


----------



## Teich4You (2. Sep. 2016)

Sandsteintröge gab es wohl im Sonderangebot, was?! 
Ich gucke schon immer hier und da, aber die Leute wollen zu viel Kohle dafür.


----------



## Daufi (3. Sep. 2016)

Oh ja.    Zum Glück hat mein Papa mal seine Bestände abgebaut.. 

Dafür mußte ich aber auch 7 mal je 400km mit Anhänger fahren und auf und abladen...


----------



## pick_nic (3. Sep. 2016)

Daufi schrieb:


> So, heute morgen mal schnell mit ein paar Pflänzchen(Dehner hat im Moment die meisten reduziert) und ner Ladung Sand den Bachlauf etwas weiter nach oben begrünt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169425 Anhang anzeigen 169426 Anhang anzeigen 169427 Anhang anzeigen 169428 Anhang anzeigen 169429




Was ist denn der sinn vom sand, unser bachlauf ist nur mit flusskies, sollten wir auch eine passage mit sand machen?


----------

